# The things kids say.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

So Jen just told me that Kylee's not allowed to watch anymore CSI or Criminal Minds and below is why.
Jen went to deliver a loaf of banana bread to the new neighbours and near the end of the visit she had heard the sounds of a child screaming and sobbing outside.
It was Logan on our front yard. Even though both kids knew where she was going.
She quickly went over to see what was wrong.
When she had asked Logan what was wrong he stated he was fine until Kylee said "I think she's dead."
Jen asked her why she would say such a thing her answer was.
"They always die when they go in the house."


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

LMAO!!! That's hilarious!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe she was rehearsing for the role of female version of Bones in the next Star Trek movie, in which case the correct phrasing would be "She's dead, Logan"


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Lol.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

A kid after my own heart! Love it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Kids, gotta love 'em


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Oh that is soooo funny! Kylee sounds like a hoot.


----------

